# Sales Representative at Holgate Brewhouse



## mcold10 (Sep 18, 2016)

We want you&#8230;Holgate is expanding. Our beer is getting into the hands of beer lovers everywhere and we need someone who loves people and loves beer, to help us continue that trend. We are looking for someone who'd like to join in the culture of Holgate and connect people to the beer that we make and love; full-flavoured, refreshing ales and lagers "straight-from-the-gate." This is your chance to come and join the team as we power-on into the future with exciting new projects such as our Sour and Barrel aged program, our growing family of IPA's, Gate series special releases and immanent brewery expansion.

The Holgate Family: Since 1999 we have been making beer entirely ourselves, bold and brimming with character - carefully constructed with authentic, natural ingredients. From its early origins in Paul and Natasha's backyard, until the brewery found a home in Woodend, Vic our ales have been Australian owned and 100% independent.

The right Person: Craft beer is about people. It's about people sharing in the experiences and excitement of beer with flavour. It's a conversation about the new things that you've tried, the hops, the malt, the breweries, the travel&#8230; It's about mates and fun and working together for the benefit of the industry.

The right person for us, is all about people. These are the things we are looking for:
*A relational person who finds it easy to connect with people.
*Able to educate people about the beer, history and brand.
*Someone who is self-motivated and has a go-getter attitude.
*Strong networking abilities and knowledge of the industry.
*A good grasp of the different social media platforms and how to use them.
*Able to organise and co-ordinate beer events and tastings.
*Able to work independently whilst also meeting KPI's together with the sales team.

What's on offer? This is an outstanding opportunity to be a part of a successful business that is on a strong growth curve. With imminent expansion on the horizon and a commitment to brewing beer ourselves, you will be working with a dynamic and respected brand in the industry and rewarded as we grow a strong pioneer beer brand together.

Remuneration Starting at 2 days a week, working towards growing the role into a full-time position. The transition to full-time employment will be based on your success in the role. Remuneration will be commensurate with experience, including work phone and bonuses for meeting targets as set by the National Sales Manager. Your package will also include a car allowance.

Please forward all expressions of interest to mike[at]holgatebrewhouse
[dot]com or call 0455 175 553


----------

